# Need advice on riders liking candy and water



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I need advice on stuff to have in my car

I was told water and candy 

Is this what I need or what do I need please help

I have a Chevy spark to I'm putting foam in my cup holder for a more comfortable ride in the middle seat


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Uber and Lyft like to sell you on the idea that you should give your riders stuff while you pay for it out of your pocket. Your "job" is to take them safely from Point A to Point B. No more.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, and learn how to change a diaper while you drive.
That's part of your job too.

You know, when grandma just can't wait any more.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I gotten rating destroyed by pax for no music and comfort I fixed the music issue and seeing about the cupholder seat maybe green foam help on this matter


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Free candy and water set the wrong expectation. It's not about how much they cost. You're sending the message to your pax that you are making so much money doing this that you can afford to give free stuff. That stifles tipping. 

If you want to maximize tips, figure out the demographics of who tips in your market and set your vehicle up to accommodate them. Who cares what non-tippers think?

If you feel the need to spend money on your car, buy a dash cam.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Forget the water and candy. 
That's garbage.

As far as the foam, I'm actually renting a Spark right now and in it as I type this.

You only have 2 seatbelts back there. 
Don't try to squeeze 3. Not worth it


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah might get one of those


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

How the hell are they allowing Sparks on the platform. They removed the Chevy Volt because it only seats 3


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Don’t do it. It’s lame!


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I can fit 3 as long as there not like Hugh guys then it becomes tight

I have been with them before they removed it they said I could continue but if I get a another car it has to not be a a spark


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> I can fit 3 as long as there not like Hugh guys then it becomes tight


How many seatbelts do you have back there? Two correct? So you're willing to risk a hefty ticket for having more passengers than seatbelts ($700) here in CA plus the possibility of an added unsafe load ticket, for the measly money earned from a ride?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you’re going to offer water and candy at least charge for it. A dollar should be your minimum charge for any one item you provide.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> If you're going to offer water and candy at least charge for it. A dollar should be your minimum charge for anything you provide.


Handies start at $200


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't live in California and I've showed the osr the car and it's been cleared in my syate


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Beur said:


> Handies start at $200


Yeah but females only.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

And showed Uber pictures of the car and they said it was good

I have had guys to


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I feel that offering water is no big deal, but these nuts offering their PAX gum, that's just crazy talk.

like giving water to a mogwai after midnight










rideshare rule# 9: never, ever, EVER give gum to a PAX


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Have over 2159 trips in my car

I heard the Pixy sticks r the hot item

Going nearly 3 years with Uber


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

No free s*** !!!! You set the wrong expectations. I get those entitled pax holes sometimes. "Wow no water or gun, ok 4 stars for you" I stop the ride and kick them out, on shorties only.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I gotten rating destroyed by pax for no music and comfort I fixed the music issue


How exactly did you "fix" the music issue?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah but females only.


Those are free, unless they hit every branch on the ugly tree coming down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Beur said:


> Those are free, unless they hit every branch on the ugly tree coming down.


You're supposed to keep your eyes on the road anyway.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Moved phone mont

Added in app music


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Drive them from point A to B in a clean car. That is the service expectation on Uber X. Yes you will get hit with a low rating every now and then, but you will still get hit with a low rating even if you provide it, as long as Uber keeps giving out free rides (like candy) to riders who rate low and complain. They'll just think of another reason to rate you low (or even use the same excuse). Most likely they'll hit you for the empty water bottles and candy wrappers that you didn't see in the back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Drive them from point A to B in a clean car. That is the service expectation on Uber X. Yes you will get hit with a low rating every now and then, but you will still get hit with a low rating even if you provide it, as long as Uber keeps giving out free rides (like candy) to riders who rate low and complain. They'll just think of another reason to rate you low (or even use the same excuse). Most likely they'll hit you for the empty water bottles and candy wrappers that you didn't see in the back.


Clean car?
Really?
I didn't know that.
Mebe I best study up on the Uber Non-Employees Handbook.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I drive primarily on Select. Select is roughly 2.7x the cost of X. I do not provide any amenities, nor AUX/BT. If pax doesn't like my jazzy music and prefer something else, I let them pick anything from the local radio station tuner, or music goes off. I remain polite and cordial regardless of the demands from pax. If I no longer feel the need for such abuse, I either terminate (End) the trip at a safe spot, or I ask the pax to cancel the trip so they can find another driver who is more accommodating. Either way, I will EARN my 1* and be proud of it, and will return the favourable 1* and a complaint + unpairing of the "unsafe" pax.

Every driver sets their own rules that pertains to their market, and tailors their services based on the respect of the pax.

"Be your own boss," says the Uber ad. There you go. YOU are the BOSS in your CAR. You're paid to transport pax from point A to point B. Read up on the Advice and Complaints forum to learn some of the basic scams you may encounter in the future.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Some appreciate it. Most don't care. You won't be giving much away and if you buy 32 pack grocery store brands, the cost is negligible. People like it when you offer, and those who take it are appreciative. There is certainly a value to making people happy and having a good ride, because your mood is a major influence on your job satisfaction.

That said, I do offer water. However for 2 weeks I alternated every other day offering water and not offering any. When I graphed each day with my tips as a percentage of my earnings for each day, I saw zero correlation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Some appreciate it. Most don't care. You won't be giving much away and if you buy 32 pack grocery store brands, the cost is negligible. People like it when you offer, and those who take it are appreciative. There is certainly a value to making people happy and having a good ride, because your mood is a major influence on your job satisfaction.


I hate you.
No, I'm not kidding.
Look at me -- I'm not smiling.

It is you that make it harder on me.
I hate you.
pax's wont get that from me.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

For an entire year I offered nothing but a safe trip from A to B and I only played music from the Eric Clapton discography. My rating on both platforms is excellent.

I handed out water when I started. It was a mistake. I offered gum once and it got ground in to my backseat carpeting so I ceased offering that immediately.

I give a friendly greeting when I pick up the passengers.
I remain pretty much silent through most trips.
And then I give a friendly thank you at the end of the trip.

I get told I'm a good listener quite often. People like to confide in me for some reason. I've also been told that it is very relaxing to drive with me.

Occasionally I'm quiet when I need to be more talkative and vice versa because I've misread the room and I may take a ratings hit. But over all "Shut up and drive" has been a very good mantra for me.

I follow the usual rules of ignoring low-rated pax (my current cut-off is 4.8ish) and I ignore colleges and the surrounding areas as well as bars frequented by those same individuals. Hard-core alcoholics from dive bars are much better pax and they generally tip in cash.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You only have 2 seatbelts back there.
> Don't try to squeeze 3. Not worth it
> 
> View attachment 224418


With only two seat belts how is it even acceptable to Lyft, or Uber as a rideshare vehicle? Their minimum is 4 pax, and in order to do that legally you need four seat belts.



stev1800 said:


> I can fit 3 as long as there not like Hugh guys then it becomes tight
> 
> I have been with them before they removed it they said I could continue but if I get a another car it has to not be a a spark


You may be able to fit them but not legally. Every pax requires a seatbelt. While the rideshare company may have grandfathered you in with the Spark were I you I wouldn't take four pax, for the sake of that fourth passenger's safety, and your own liability.



stev1800 said:


> Don't live in California and I've showed the osr the car and it's been cleared in my syate


How so, your state requires all pax in a car to wear seat belts. If you're taking four pax one isn't going to have a seat belt putting you in violation of state law.



NUBER-LE said:


> No free s*** !!!! You set the wrong expectations. I get those entitled pax holes sometimes. "Wow no water or gun, ok 4 stars for you" I stop the ride and kick them out, on shorties only.


Yeah I had one a--hat get in the car and say "What, no water, or candy?"

I just said, sorry, nope, can't afford it. He shut his pie-hole. Entitled pax-hat wasn't even the pax paying for the ride either.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Just so you know, if you trasport more passengers than you have seat belts and are involved in an accident, your insurance won't cover you. But rhen, you'e driving a Chevy Speck.... It can double as a casket.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Have a feeling your ratings will always drop with a uncomfortable sub compact....those aren't even seats, it's like a police car bench seat back there.

How could you even take a pax with two suitcases to airport???


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I hate you.
> No, I'm not kidding.
> Look at me -- I'm not smiling.
> 
> ...


Even with the edit, 
I love this post so much. 
No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Even with the edit,
> I love this post so much.
> No, I'm not kidding.


Ya know, I was wondering what I said that was so bad.
But ... I guess its better than getting booted. Not like THAT hasnt happend before.
Hell, I bin thrown INTO better places than this. 
All, full of Uber drivers and all. LoL.



JaxUberDude said:


> Just so you know, if you trasport more passengers than you have seat belts and are involved in an accident, your insurance won't cover you..


that is SO much bullsh!t.
You're insurance WILL cover you
Will they cover YOU if you drive drunk?
Will they cover YOU if you drive at night with no lights?
Both are illegal.
MY attorney says they'll pay the claim, then CANCEL me.
And if they don't, give him a call and we'll both get rich.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


You say "oh you like candy and water? Me too! I'll stop at the next convince store and you can go inside and buy me some!".


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> You say "oh you like candy and water? Me too! I'll stop at the next convince store and you can go inside and buy me some!".


Or say, "I think you'll survive without candy and water for the whole 7 minute duration of this ride."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


if they want water they can get it out of the gutter before they get in. I get starlight mints at the dollar store. That's
Good enough for em....


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


PAX don't get anything in my ride,

Be happy I'm even taking you to your $3 destination.

PAX always ride in back.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> For an entire year I offered nothing but a safe trip from A to B and I only played music from the Eric Clapton discography. My rating on both platforms is excellent.
> 
> I handed out water when I started. It was a mistake. I offered gum once and it got ground in to my backseat carpeting so I ceased offering that immediately.
> 
> ...


Wait.....did I right this in my sleep?? 100% the same. I can hold a conversation (I like to think) with the best of them, but usually ONLY if there is something I am really curious about to start a conversation, or if pax initiates it. Then I'm all in. Tasteful music that I like in the background. Younger female pax will get the hits station on XM.



dctcmn said:


> Or say, "I think you'll survive without candy and water for the whole 7 minute duration of this ride."


I don't know about that....Had a barely 18 yr old going 2 miles to what I am pretty sure was her own home ask for a charger for her phone.


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Personally I feel like it's a nice touch. I get a case of the mini water bottles and have them available. It's $2.50 for 36, if one person tips because of it then it pays for itself, but that's not why I do it. Some people are in the mindset of doing only what has to be done, I like going the extra mile. If it's something I'd enjoy, I imagine others would too.

I prefer working nights, usually 11 pm - 4am, people have been out drinking and get thirsty... they tend to like gum as well (I have individual lifesaver mints). It makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing for me and being kind, so just do what makes you feel right. 

Good luck!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Randomblina said:


> Personally I feel like it's a nice touch. I get a case of the mini water bottles and have them available. It's $2.50 for 36, if one person tips because of it then it pays for itself, but that's not why I do it. Some people are in the mindset of doing only what has to be done, I like going the extra mile. If it's something I'd enjoy, I imagine others would too.
> 
> I prefer working nights, usually 11 pm - 4am, people have been out drinking and get thirsty... they tend to like gum as well (I have individual lifesaver mints). It makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing for me and being kind, so just do what makes you feel right.
> 
> Good luck!


Good luck is right.
I see you are a new here, are you also a new driver?
Please, please keep coming back. I'd like to see the changes in you over time.
Good luck!


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Good luck is right.
> I see you are a new here, are you also a new driver?
> Please, please keep coming back. I'd like to see the changes in you over time.
> Good luck!


Definitely will keep coming back, interested in seeing how my opinions change over time as well. I am new, this is my 3rd week driving. I'm sure I'll have severe distain for a few things in the future. Ha

Oh yeah, note on the freebies... if someone is getting a 3 mile ride, I don't offer anything but a ride, most my trips are around 10 miles, I really don't like the short ones even in surge. I go offline when I hit ASU campus and head to more rural areas where longer trips are more common.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Advice for what?

Dont do it lol


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have anough seatbelts ok so stop bashing my car


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Meh, don’t bother.

Just don’t bother with that crap.

Loads of high rated drivers don’t bother with giving out freebies.

My rating last I saw was 4.8.

You don’t get paid enough to drop money on extras.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I bought a huge bag of Dum Dums from BJs back around Christmastime when I started. Less than 2 cents a lollipop. I also bought a case of the little waters. Don’t remember how much that was, maybe 20 cents a botle. I still have more than half of each left 4 months later, probably only 20% of my customers take a candy and maybe 5 total have ever taken a bottle of water, but they all love that I offer it, and it does lead to nice ratings and some tips. Totally worth it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I have anough seatbelts ok so stop bashing my car


Don't know to whom you're referring, I'm not bashing your car. But let me be blunt about it. And please keep in mind I'm not trying to mean when I say this, but if you don't have four independent seat belts, one for each pax you shouldn't be allowed to drive for uber or lyft. At this point it's pretty clear you're carrying four pax in violation of the law in your state, unless you're asserting that your state allows rideshare pax not to wear seat belts, so if you're expecting any sympathy from me I'm sorry but I'm not feeling much.

There are already more than enough uber and lyft drivers on the road without adding cars that don't meet the minimum requirements for the service even if they have a waiver.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I gotten rating destroyed by pax for no music and comfort I fixed the music issue and seeing about the cupholder seat maybe green foam help on this matter


I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.

Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.

Or simply you suck as a driver. This is very common as everyone signs up thinking that it's a simple profession. Ubering is serious biz that requires a safe and confortable ride.

If a Chevy spark showed up, I would cancel immediately. Uber should not allow compact cars on the platform. Just imagine 3 heffers trying to fit into a spark let alone 2.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.
> 
> ...


I keep the music so low that it is almost imperceptible. If its a fun group (Nine times outta 10 a group of girls) then they will want me to crank it up.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great feedback



#professoruber said:


> I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.
> 
> ...


I would cancel on u to sire

Alot of people have said good commits about my car and not a thing about my seats or cup holder except one rider he said I need a towel over it


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Just imagine 3 heffers trying to fit into a spark


I'm imagining... Go on... What are these heifers wearing?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

The same people that take your water and candy are the same people who will low rate you. They will smile when they leave and say I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Thanks for the great feedback


http://www.scdhec.gov/library/CR-008006.pdf

You really should know the laws in your state. As it turns out you may have an out even without adding the after market lap belt, which is woefully insufficient btw.

Look at the third item under Exceptions. I'm assuming that means for a properly seated pax which anyone sitting in the center of your back bench would not be doing since it's a cup holder and not a seat.

You're still running a liability risk because that cup holder is clearly not a seat, and a lap belt is an insufficient restraint. If you carry four pax and that center pax gets hurt you run the serious risk of getting sued by that pax, both for the lap belt, as opposed to a three point restraint, and for seating someone on a cup holder which wasn't provided a seat belt by the manufacturer because it was never intended as an additional seat.

You car should not be allowed on uber, or lyft, and even with the waiver should be prohibited from accepting four pax at one time.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know what your driving habits are, but honestly I pretty much only pick up four pax at a time from bar closings - or traveling between bars - or going out to bars. Obviously there are exceptions. But the vast majority of my trips are really one or two people. Usually just one. 

Maybe be a little more selective in which trips you accept (when and from where) to minimize the amount of times you have to carry four pax at once. Hopefully this would minimize the impact on your ratings from people sitting on a cup holder. We get the same rate with one pax in the car as we do with four pax in the car. 

And on trips where you really need to carry four pax, do your best to get the account holder to sit up front. If the account holder has a pleasant trip then it doesn't really matter if someone else has to sit on the cup holder or not. How do I do that you ask? Say "If you don't mind, I would like the person who ordered the ride sit up front in case I need to communicate with them during the trip." Don't worry what they think of that. They'll rationalize it to themselves without you having to bother giving an explanation.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We get the same rate with one pax in the car as we do with four pax in the car.


That really does chap my hide. They need to cap the max pax count at 3 for uber X 3 is manageable 4 pushes the bounds, and frequently oversteps the bounds of too loud and distracting.

They also need to start charging an additional rate for each additional pax on an escalating scale 2 bucks for second pax 3 for third pax total 5 additional, and 4 bucks for pax 4 total 9 bucks extra for 4 pax, all going to the driver.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I play explicit new hip hop and I’m turnt

And can give af less what you think


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Lol never gave pax water, mints or tampons and my ratings are still fine. It doesn't make a business sense to provide freebies while working for peanuts.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Lol never gave pax water, mints or tampons and my ratings are still fine. It doesn't make a business sense to provide freebies while working for peanuts.


Uber airlines thinks we're airline stewards required to pass out our peanuts to all riders.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Uber airlines thinks we're airline stewards required to pass out our peanuts to all riders.


Yeah, well, news flash:

Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking, we should arrive at our destination in ____minutes. Please sit back and enjoy your dirt cheap ride. No amenities will be provided as the math of catering to your entitlement and the cost of operating our business don't add up. Any complaint you have nor remarks you make regarding this will lead to an immediate emergency kicks to the curb.

Entitled humans are the only form of life I REFUSE to entertain and hate with all my heart and soul.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, well, news flash:
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking, we should arrive at our destination in ____minutes. Please sit back and enjoy your dirt cheap ride. No amenities will be provided as the math of catering to your entitlement and the cost of operating our business don't add up. Any complaint you have nor remarks you make regarding this will lead to an immediate emergency kicks to the curb.
> 
> Entitled humans are the only form of life I REFUSE to entertain and hate with all my heart and soul.


Rider to Driver: Yes, yes. Of course, of course. Emmm Do you think I can get another bag of peanuts please? I'll take care of you in the app. I'll five star you definitely.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Rider to Driver: Yes, yes. Of course, of course. Emmm Do you think I can get another bag of peanuts please? I'll take care of you in the app. I'll five star you definitely.


Let's not forget "I'll tip you in the app and give you all the badges".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Tell em "rapists slipping people roofies on the news made that a non-starter"


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Honestly I did provide water and candy in my rookie days. Never saw any benefit from it in regards to tips and ratings. Actually, all some paxs did was to scoop handfulls of candy at my expense! Needless to say, the ammenities were soon eliminated, and all for the better!


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> That really does chap my hide. They need to cap the max pax count at 3 for uber X 3 is manageable 4 pushes the bounds, and frequently oversteps the bounds of too loud and distracting.
> 
> They also need to start charging an additional rate for each additional pax on an escalating scale 2 bucks for second pax 3 for third pax total 5 additional, and 4 bucks for pax 4 total 9 bucks extra for 4 pax, all going to the driver.


Sir you might need to start driving a bus if you wish to charge for each PAX.

and the original poster, you might not be a great driver, I play the newest hip-hop as loud as I want and only greet them and say bye unless they start a conversation and I still have a 4.95 rating after 600 rated trips. IF you want better ratings I would start by buying a car that can actually fit 4 PAX and if you are planning on giving stuff out for 5 star ratings, might as well just give them all a $5 bill, because trust me candy and water only makes our life harder because of all the expectations we have from PAX that been in your car, and most pax give low ratings on small cars regardless of service. Buy a Prius or Camry instead of a car the size of a shoe box.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

First, I LOVE YOUR CAR! I admire that you were able to get on the platform, much respect. Screw the haters!

You should take pictures of the 3 paxholes crammed in back there, I'd subscribe to that thread. I wanted a Spark so bad when they came out just for that!

Any crew bigger than 3 persons should order an XL. You get 5 average sized north americans in almost any car and you are buying some new suspension parts. That's close to a thousand pounds. You need a truck or van for that kind of weight.

Finally, ignore the legal advice you get around here. The insurance situation is so bad, I'm amazed anyone who owns a home would do this. My house is in a trust set up as a Life Estate, so no worries.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


As others have , so eloquently, stated, you are ONLY required to drive them from point A to point B. I carry more and it comes out of my pocket but it is my choice and my choice only.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


You need NOTHING! Any answer to the contrary is coming from an Uber shill or an idiot. Pick 'em up, take them to their destination quickly and safely, drop them off and wait for the next ride. End of story.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> As others have , so eloquently, stated, you are ONLY required to drive them from point A to point B. I carry more and it comes out of my pocket but it is my choice and my choice only.


I think that is an important point that does get overlooked a lot here. IF you want to give away freebies AND it doesn't negatively impact your ratings or your pocket book then by all means go for it. Your car. Your rules.

I've heard of drivers giving away homemade cookies and candies on trips. If I did that somebody would just think I was trying to drug them. And their loss by the way as I make really good cookies. Like all former latchkey kids I can cook and bake.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan Tirado said:


> Sir you might need to start driving a bus if you wish to charge for each PAX.


Charging for each additional pax is not unreasonable. Every additional rider increases your cost both in terms of wear and tear on your vehicle, and in fuel consumption.

Plus since Uber has their panties in a bunch over the thought of tips by adopting this policy they're effectively building in a tip without having to call it that using a method that on consideration most riders would thing is reasonable.

The amount per each additional rider is naturally negotiable but not by too much or uber will screw us again.



osii said:


> Any crew bigger than 3 persons should order an XL. You get 5 average sized north americans in almost any car and you are buying some new suspension parts. That's close to a thousand pounds. You need a truck or van for that kind of weight.


You'll get no argument from me here. I think the max number of pax for uber X should be 3 pax.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Charging for each additional pax is not unreasonable. Every additional rider increases your cost both in terms of wear and tear on your vehicle, and in fuel consumption.
> 
> Plus since Uber has their panties in a bunch over the thought of tips by adopting this policy they're effectively building in a tip without having to call it that using a method that on consideration most riders would thing is reasonable.
> 
> ...


The moment you start charging 9 dollars extra just for 3 passengers without even charging for time or miles yet the customer will take a bus or taxi. Where you drive do you guys have pool or express pool? You should see how dirt cheap it is for the PAX and Uber looses a lot of money on this rides


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan Tirado said:


> The moment you start charging 9 dollars extra just for 3 passengers without even charging for time or miles yet the customer will take a bus or taxi.


No they won't. They'll keep taking uber and lyft because they're too convenient to go back to buses, or taxis.

Also don't focus on the 9 dollars I said the rate is negotiable, but not terribly negotiable.

And to be blunt if it stops four pax rides from taking uber, and lyft I'm perfectly fine with that.

They're not really all that frequent when I drive but annoying none the less.


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.
> 
> ...


There should be a "Loves This" button


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RidingDirty said:


> There should be a "Loves This" button


Three likes make a love. That's clearly stated in UP.net's TOS.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank u I do have people say the car is cute hey it's even been in a movie don't thank other people can say that feature film not just a movie but feature film so there car haters anyway I laugh at what is said in here I thank I'm now getting better rating it's up a bit


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

very strange post


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I hate you.
> No, I'm not kidding.
> Look at me -- I'm not smiling.
> 
> ...


Wow then you would REALLY hate me then

But then I would guess we do this for completely different reasons

As for the OP ..... since I started offering amenities I have see a very noticeable uptick in ratings and tips.

The increased tips more then pay for what I have bought and all of it is tax deductible

Last week I worked two nights (friday/sat)

Made about 400 in uber fees and another 35 in app tips and 15 in cash tips

33 rides total.......21 5 star ratings so far for the week


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Forget the water and candy.
> That's garbage.
> 
> As far as the foam, I'm actually renting a Spark right now and in it as I type this.
> ...


Besides, if he puts foam in there, where will the Rothschilds & Evian go : ?



stev1800 said:


> And showed Uber pictures of the car and they said it was good
> 
> I have had guys to


Guys at $200? 



Randomblina said:


> Personally I feel like it's a nice touch. I get a case of the mini water bottles and have them available. It's $2.50 for 36, if one person tips because of it then it pays for itself, but that's not why I do it. Some people are in the mindset of doing only what has to be done, I like going the extra mile. If it's something I'd enjoy, I imagine others would too.
> 
> I prefer working nights, usually 11 pm - 4am, people have been out drinking and get thirsty... they tend to like gum as well (I have individual lifesaver mints). It makes me feel like I'm doing the right thing for me and being kind, so just do what makes you feel right.
> 
> Good luck!


Just wait until some paxhole takes a sip, puts lid back on and puts used water bottle back in it's original spot, then new passenger gets it...

Yup, 11pm - 4am crowd need water in order to puke _water down_ their puke. Giving someone that has been drinking water, in a moving car, is begging for a Cleaning Fee.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Riders like water and candy? Drop them off at the nearest 7-Eleven and move on!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Randomblina said:


> Definitely will keep coming back, interested in seeing how my opinions change over time as well. I am new, this is my 3rd week driving. I'm sure I'll have severe distain for a few things in the future. Ha
> 
> Oh yeah, note on the freebies... if someone is getting a 3 mile ride, I don't offer anything but a ride, most my trips are around 10 miles, I really don't like the short ones even in surge. I go offline when I hit ASU campus and head to more rural areas where longer trips are more common.


This I can Like...good job!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Beur said:


> How many seatbelts do you have back there? Two correct? So you're willing to risk a hefty ticket for having more passengers than seatbelts ($700) here in CA plus the possibility of an added unsafe load ticket, for the measly money earned from a ride?


Here in Florida there is no requirement that adults in the back seat have a seatbelt

i Agree, no free stuff, but as I'm leaving the airport At the start of a 30 min ride , I offer to stop at the 7/11 for snacks


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

Water is a pain, and I never noticed a tip increase. Less tips if your trunk isn't clear, where do you keep extra bottles? I quit cuz my hippie azz couldn't deal w handing out landfill fodder.

You'll get over candy once you get a half-sucked Life Saver stuck in the seat. Helping create hyper kids isn't cool for you or the parent.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I think that is an important point that does get overlooked a lot here. IF you want to give away freebies AND it doesn't negatively impact your ratings or your pocket book then by all means go for it. Your car. Your rules.
> 
> I've heard of drivers giving away homemade cookies and candies on trips. If I did that somebody would just think I was trying to drug them. And their loss by the way as I make really good cookies. Like all former latchkey kids I can cook and bake.


All my goods are store bought and sealed. I buy little 2 packs of headache meds....etc. I bet those cookies are good too. Just to be sure, send me some, let me see for myself. Just don't roofie me, please, I still have to drive later.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.
> 
> ...


I have a Chevy Sonic and don't ever have a problem it's a little small but it works.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

NashHye said:


> I have a Chevy Sonic and don't ever have a problem it's a little small but it works.


The big difference between your car and the ops is that your car was designed for three rear pax and didn't require the modification of adding a seat belt to the "cup holder seat" <---(Doesn't that sound absolutely ridiculous?)


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Something I love about this forum

"I Hate the Pax.....I don't dont talk to them.....They get nothing......No music unless its mine and I have a 4.95 rating"

BS

You can have 470 Five stars.....28 Four stars and 2 One stars and you wont have that rating

People love to claim they crap on the Pax and get 5 stars for it.....not reality


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

RedSteel said:


> Something I love about this forum
> 
> "I Hate the Pax.....I don't dont talk to them.....They get nothing......No music unless its mine and I have a 4.95 rating"
> 
> ...


 when you drive in San Francisco and you are literally taking them 7 minutes away or less a mile, they really don't care what music is on or if you talk to them.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I stopped reading at this comment but your rating was not destroyed for music. My radio is off unless requested. 5k trips and a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Your rating is destroyed due to the cup holder seat. Who wants to sit on a plastic cup holder or share cram in a car that is intended to sit 2.
> 
> ...


So... Are you saying you are the size of three heifers? Sorry for being smart aleck in advance.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Ubersinger said:


> So... Are you saying you are the size of three heifers? Sorry for being smart aleck in advance.


I am an average type dude but I ain't going to lie. I love me some heifers. 200+ lbs is a must which is the reason I don't own a Chevy Spark.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Uber airlines thinks we're airline stewards required to pass out our peanuts to all





upyouruber said:


> Honestly I did provide water and candy in my rookie days. Never saw any benefit from it in regards to tips and ratings. Actually, all some paxs did was to scoop handfulls of candy at my expense! Needless to say, the ammenities were soon eliminated, and all for the better!


But they left behind the wrappers for you!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> Something I love about this forum
> 
> "I Hate the Pax.....I don't dont talk to them.....They get nothing......No music unless its mine and I have a 4.95 rating"
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> Something I love about this forum
> 
> "I Hate the Pax.....I don't dont talk to them.....They get nothing......No music unless its mine and I have a 4.95 rating"
> 
> ...


Hyperbole doesn't help your point.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Something I love about this forum
> 
> "I Hate the Pax.....I don't dont talk to them.....They get nothing......No music unless its mine and I have a 4.95 rating"
> 
> ...


Lol, you're adorable. You don't have to give them anything but a safe ride and good conversation. If they get there without crapping their pants, and you've successfully talked them into thinking that the fire pit would be a brilliant place to spend eternity, you've done a right fine job of it. My rating is 4.89. I give people nothing but a good laugh, conversation, and classic rock. And, of course, a swift, smooth, safe ride.

Personally, I keep candy and water in my boot... For me. To keep myself hydrated and my sugar leveled. Otherwise I tend to get the shakes. It keeps my system balanced for long hauls. I have an aux cord and a charger... That stay in my phone at all times. People can't be trusted to not take from what's mine, so they won't touch it. They have rear heat/ac control. They can be big boys and girls and utilize them or suffer.

Its a game. I learned how to play it. Others here have learned to play it. Some are still figuring out the rules, and some will NEVER figure out the rules.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

**** water/freebies.

#1. Keep your car clean. (Very important for ratings!)
#2. Offer or try to help with luggage (Very good for tips!)
#3. Mirror conversation - if a passenger seems meh after a couple opening lines of communication, cut the cord.

-4.96 here.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Ubadriva please!!!!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


No water, there is no space to store enough water for even half a day driving, especially if you do airports.

Candy however IS helpful. Individually wrapped Wintogreen lifesavers and starbursts reds seem to be the biggest hit in my car - and cheap, a few dollars a month. One of the reasons is that when I offer I have to turn around and make eye contact, and it gives a good chance to judge how they'll be the rest of the ride.

XMradio - I like having it for myself, and it's just $6 a month.

I used to have an aux cord but got rid of that!!! Unless you like hearing gangsta rap, don't have an aux cord!!!


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


In addition to candy, and water, you should give out energy drink, tissue, and aux plug so they can blast their music.....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I want pax to enjoy water and candy as long as it’s not in my car and on my dime.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Most of my passengers prefer to be offered weed or alcohol.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

What Sirius plan is $6/mo? Cheapest is $11+tax. I only get to the $5 range when I threaten to cancel.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I've received complaints for talking too much, and not talking enough. I don't play any music during rides (only talk radio) and I keep the cab of my Uber at a cool 68 degrees. I also intentionally hit any pot holes I can when a rider tries to take a sip of coffee from their overpriced shit-mocha from Starbucks. I'm holding steady at 4.89.

You could be the nicest, most professional driver Uber has as a partner. Guess what? Your rating is no better then mine, and Uber will deactivate your ass faster than you can accept a ride ping. Food for thought, my dude. You do what you feel is best.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, and learn how to change a diaper while you drive.
> That's part of your job too.
> 
> You know, when grandma just can't wait any more.


What do grandmas on the dating scene taste like?

Depends.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> I need advice on stuff to have in my car
> 
> I was told water and candy
> 
> ...


Who told you that? Uber certainly can't ask that of you any more, at least in CA.

I tell folks they get what they get from a cab ride, for 1/3rd the cost. 
I also speak English, know my city very well including the history, and I don't talk on the phone in a foreign language for the entire trip.

That generally gets a laugh. Then I tell them about the law suit, and Uber can't require things like that from drivers that make less than minimum wage while destroying their personal cars.

Who cares what they think? They will not tip you anyway. They will leave empty water bottles under the seats and candy wrappers all over the back seat. Joke 'em!



Uber's Guber said:


> How exactly did you "fix" the music issue?


Got an aux cable?

No I do not, the last pax thought they needed it more than I did.

Music problem fixed.......



Cableguynoe said:


> Forget the water and candy.
> That's garbage.
> 
> As far as the foam, I'm actually renting a Spark right now and in it as I type this.
> ...


And not legal..... Very expensive ticket. 
How did the Spark get approved by Uber? For years Uber X had to have 4 seat belt equipped seats for pax.

After a thousand trips or so you start to realize you can actually keep your score high by being selective.

1. Never pick up an angry pax. If they are pissed off before they get in, it will only get worse after they get in. 
2. Drunks.... If they can't stand up - no ride. If they don't know my name or their name- no ride If someone else orders the Uber for a drun drive away fast. If his friends can't stand him, you don't want him in your car. 
3. Location. If the pax is not at the location, give them 5 minutes and one second and drive away.

There are lots more tricks to avoiding bad pax. Most are posted on this forum somewhere.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

stev1800 said:


> I gotten rating destroyed by pax for no music and comfort I fixed the music issue and seeing about the cupholder seat maybe green foam help on this matter


If you are getting pax so focused on car radio- you are driving in the wrong area. Water and candy is generally seen as a rookie move, but what the hell. Better move is not to take pax rated below 4.8 until you rating goes up, then never pax below 4.7.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a spot check once and there were 3 people in the back and one up front and I never was asked about the number of riders cause he looked and this was from OSR they regulate taxies and Uber and Lyft in my state


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

I just looked at adding another car and seen spark as a available car now under partners.uber


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> I just looked at adding another car and seen spark as a available car now under partners.uber


Just because its okay to drive one with uber it doesn't mean you should. No one likes to be stuffed in a car the size of shoe box. I get tips from people who thank me for having a big car where people actually fit, instead of the ford fiesta they were in before.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan Tirado said:


> Just because its okay to drive one with uber it doesn't mean you should. No one likes to be stuffed in a car the size of shoe box. I get tips from people who thank me for having a big car where people actually fit, instead of the ford fiesta they were in before.


You're providing a very reasonable response to a driver here, but this is a driver who stuffed foam into the cub holders in the center of his back bench so that he could fit a third pax into a car that was never intended to have three pax in the back. He also modified his back bench with a lap seat belt in the center, not OEM I'm fairly certain, and very probably not recommended by the manufacturer, all so that he could uncomfortably carry an extra pax in the back.

That said I doubt what you're conveying to him has any real world relevance to him since his primary concern seems to be to pack pax in like sardines.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm looking for the driver that has a chocolate fountain in the car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

stev1800 said:


> I have had guys to


I think its normal to experiment, and brave of you to admit here!

As far as your car. Just cancel any 4 rider requests. That car is too small and with a seat belt you may be liable if overloaded and in an accident.

I receive XL pings but can't fit 6. I cancel if its too many


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Lets agree to disagree.

We definitely chose a damned if you do and damned if you don't profession.

If you want to do it. Do It.
If you don't want to do it. Don't Do It.

It's bad enough we have to put up with Lyft, Uber and Passenger BS.
We don't need to add to that BS over a bottle of water and piece of


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I guess I'll just quit driving sorry I asked for help or advice


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

stev1800 said:


> Well I guess I'll just quit driving sorry I asked for help or advice


If you can't take the banter here, the Pax are gonna eat you alive.

Toughen up. You're in the gang now.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

well yall bash me because of a car


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Please keep in mind that EVERY driver in this forum is your competitor. Take everyone's replies with a grain of salt.

You're an IC, and can do what you think is best for your business. Your car qualifies in your market area, so that's good enough. Best wishes.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I don’t ever offer water or charger but I do keep a bottle of water just Incase I get asked or someone is on the verge of throwing up. It could save the day. I also might offer the bottle of water if I’m on a long trip with a rider. Your chances of a tip might sky rocket...but I agree with the consensus. Don’t offer anything.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Well I guess I'll just quit driving sorry I asked for help or advice


I'm not sure what you expected but I mean you've been a member here since Oct 16 and you've done more than 2159 rides with pax, so I'm reasonably certain you should have known what the response would be to the freebees by now.

As for the car you drive I won't sugar coat it you being allowed on the platform with the car you drive is not fair to the other drivers in your market. Your vehicle does not meet minimum pax requirements for either Uber, or Lyft and should not be allowed on either platform. The fact that you're allowed on uber is unfair to every other driver in your market who have met the minimum vehicle requirements of the platform, and as such every ride you take, every dollar you make is a ride a driver with an actually qualifying vehicle misses out on, and money another driver in your market with an actually qualifying vehicle could have made. You're competition for fares that shouldn't exist, and if you expect everyone in your market, or in any market to be happy with that you're in for a rude awakening.

I have nothing against you personally, to be sure, but if you were driving that vehicle in my market with the modifications you've made to it, or not, I would complain about that vehicle's presence on the platform in my market.

Your vehicle isn't up to standard and you're giving uncomfortable rides to pax. You know this because your you've acknowledged your ratings have shown it. Uncomfortable cramped rides give pax a bad taste about uber in general, which is a hurtle every driver taking those pax after you have to overcome if even on a subconscious level with pax, but in addition to that you're giving away free, to you, snacks which sets an expectation on the part of pax that other drivers in your market can't afford to meet, and from a driver with a car that doesn't meet the standard to even be driving in the market you should be able to see how that might be just the tad most galling to drivers in your market having to deal with that.

On snacks I think it's a bad idea to hand them out since for ratings it doesn't seem to make any difference and I have yet to see anything other than anecdotal evidence as given by drivers giving out snacks that it has any impact on tips either. Still my philosophy is to each his own even though doing so makes it harder for every other driver not giving free snacks because you've set an entitlement expectation in the minds of those pax.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Well I guess I'll just quit driving sorry I asked for help or advice


Thank you, when is your last day? It might start surging now.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I offer water, candy, meal vouchers, massages *non sensual*, and as much nothing I can come up with..... every pac gets nothing


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm not sure what you expected but I mean you've been a member here since Oct 16 and you've done more than 2159 rides with pax, so I'm reasonably certain you should have known what the response would be to the freebees by now.
> 
> As for the car you drive I won't sugar coat it you being allowed on the platform with the car you drive is not fair to the other drivers in your market. Your vehicle does not meet minimum pax requirements for either Uber, or Lyft and should not be allowed on either platform. The fact that you're allowed on uber is unfair to every other driver in your market who have met the minimum vehicle requirements of the platform, and as such every ride you take, every dollar you make is a ride a driver with an actually qualifying vehicle misses out on, and money another driver in your market with an actually qualifying vehicle could have made. You're competition for fares that shouldn't exist, and if you expect everyone in your market, or in any market to be happy with that you're in for a rude awakening.
> 
> ...


Greed is the word

Since doing what I done my rating has come and have not had a comfort issue come up and starting to get more tips then I've gotten in the past

And people r saying the car is cute


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> Greed is the word
> 
> Since doing what I done my rating has come and have not had a comfort issue come up and starting to get more tips then I've gotten in the past
> 
> And people r saying the car is cute


Yeah I figured you would say your rating has come up, and really whether it did or didn't is immaterial to the point your car doesn't meet the minimum pax count requirements for a car on either uber or lyfts platform.

There are 50 year old cars and older that are cute but that doesn't make them eligible for either uber or lyft's platform.

Uber allowing you to drive under their platform is unfair to every driver utilizing cars that do meet the minimum pax count standard.

Greed has nothing to do with pointing that out.

If anything that word might more accurately reflect the actions of someone covering their cute permanent cup holders with foam in an attempt to allow an extra pax to sit comfortably in a bench position never intended for that purpose by the manufacturer of the vehicle.

Rationalize it however you like your car doesn't belong on either uber, or lyft.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

it was my last night anyway


----------

